# Has anyne changed their shift knob (auto or manual) ??



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

As I pointed out the other day on Alee's car, the wood shift knob in most of our car's is not quite as dark as the wood on the dashboard (except for Johnlew's).

Mine is a decent match but not quite perfect.

Anyway the more I look at it, the more I am getting tired of the wood knob.

Has anyone changed thier shift knob for a new one and if you changed a wood one, what did you get so it looks good with the rest of the interior ?

I was thinking of getting the regular black leather one which would match my black leather seats pretty well.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

Alan,

I had the wood shifter knob on my Step. I thought it looked really tacky, so I replaced it with the black leather one. It looks much more tasteful (restrained), and it is more comfortable on hold onto, especially when in Manual mode. Besides, there was just something about grabbing something cold and slippery in the mornings that just didn't seem right. :yikes: 


-- Greg


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *As I pointed out the other day on Alee's car, the wood shift knob in most of our car's is not quite as dark as the wood on the dashboard (except for Johnlew's).
> 
> Mine is a decent match but not quite perfect.
> 
> ...


Since the black leather knob comes standard on all E46s w/o PP (which is to say a large number of E46s w/manual tranny), you can probably find someone here willing to sell theirs CHEAP. Just look at all of the UUC and Momo knobs. Odds are they replaced black leather knobs. Mine was jsut sitting in my basement. I probably would have given it away (although now I'm glad I didn't since I could put it back on the 330i and keep my UUC knob for the M3).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

An excellent example of why I never sell off old parts, TD. 

Now, I just need to find some resistive wire so I can work on my heated steering wheel. Buttwarmers are okay... But I really have problems with my hands getting cold. Frozen fingers are most uncomfy.

Nick


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Has anyne changed their shift knob (auto or manual) ??*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Since the black leather knob comes standard on all E46s w/o PP (which is to say a large number of E46s w/manual tranny), you can probably find someone here willing to sell theirs CHEAP. Just look at all of the UUC and Momo knobs. Odds are they replaced black leather knobs. Mine was jsut sitting in my basement. I probably would have given it away (although now I'm glad I didn't since I could put it back on the 330i and keep my UUC knob for the M3). *


I think Alan's car is a step Tom...he won't find as many people who have changed theirs out.

I am probably going to order a Momo shift knob for mine today...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Has anyne changed their shift knob (auto or manual) ??*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I think Alan's car is a step Tom...he won't find as many people who have changed theirs out.
> 
> I am probably going to order a Momo shift knob for mine today... *


Oh yeah... Since Alan posts like an enthusiast most of the time, I always forget he's a slusher.

And I'd seriously consider the UUC knob too. It has great feel and looks a little more subtle than most Momos. Probably cheaper too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Greg - can you post a picture of you car so I can see it ? please ? ?

About the cold & slippery . . . uhhhh, your kind of scaring me with that one :yikes: 

I hope your new shift knob is satisfying you more than the last one  


Tom - Mike is right I do have the step which I think you know already. It's a good suggestion but I think the shift knob is only like $40, I going to call the dealer today to find out.

MIke- enjoy your new knob   I hear it's a lot bigger then your old one


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

Alan,

Sorry to scare you. It's entirely too early in the morning for me to try to be funny. I will take a picture as soon as possible. But the shifter knob is just the plain old one that comes standard with the non-PP Steps. But now I have the wood knob in the box that the leather one came in taking up space in the spare tire well in the trunk. The day that I sell the car, the wood knob can be a "value added option" for the new owner. Ha!

-- Greg


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick325xiT - 

After you finish your heated steering wheel mod, you need to find a way to make the RKII heated (and cooled?!)..


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Has anyne changed their shift knob (auto or manual) ??*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Oh yeah... Since Alan posts like an enthusiast most of the time, I always forget he's a slusher.
> 
> And I'd seriously consider the UUC knob too. It has great feel and looks a little more subtle than most Momos. Probably cheaper too. *


TD, we must have posted close tothe same time and I almost missed this one !!!

I have good news for you . . . my next car will most likely be a Manual !!!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just did it yesterday alan:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1911


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Rip,

I read your post, nice review and it looks great !!


I think I might go for the whole Aluminum change over from wood . . . I'm not sure


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> MIke- enjoy your new knob   I hear it's a lot bigger then your old one   *


HEY!!! Who told you??


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

I changed mine!:lmao:

Details are here:
Chipsters I-Drive retrofit


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CHip,

LOL . . . that is exactly what I was looking for . . . thanks for posting that pic :thumb: 

Please give me details where I can get the shift knob


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

I bought mine at the same mod shop that sells those hude aircraft size spoilers and 4 inch chrome exhause.

These are relativly new so it may take a couple weeks for the distributor to get them to all the mod shops.

I'd try ebay.

Make sure you get the correct version software! :lmao:


----------

